# Is she bored, tired, or not turned on?



## nogutsnoglory (Jan 17, 2013)

Ok wife and I married 14 years, 2 kids. We have a very active sex life. Almost every day we engage in sexual activity.
Last night she came to bed, took off all but her panties and she laid her head on my chest to watch TV with me while we started to rub one another. She started to rub down south on me and I then took off my boxers and she was lightly rubbing me and I was "excited" and she literally fell asleep. I am massaging her back and rear end while she was rubbing me as well.
Here is the thing. As a man we like to feel woman are excited by us being hard and when she is rubbing it and falls asleep, I have to wonder how that is possible. I cannot imagine if I am rubbing her privates, falling asleep in the middle of it.

Ladies any insight here would be nice.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

Unless she makes a habit of this she was TIRED.

Heck my husband has been so tired that he's done this while still AROUSED. LOL

Doesn't happen often and he has to be extremely tired but it has happened.


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

Is this a one time thing? Maybe you relaxed her and she dozed off, if you think about it many people fall asleep with a massage. Or maybe she came you didn't notice and sent her off to a peaceful sleep. Was she smiling in her sleep? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nogutsnoglory (Jan 17, 2013)

mablenc said:


> Is this a one time thing? Maybe you relaxed her and she dozed off, if you think about it many people fall asleep with a massage. Or maybe she came you didn't notice and sent her off to a peaceful sleep. Was she smiling in her sleep?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No I did not go to that area of her body yet. Was just massaging her to relax her. She fell asleep naked which is not the norm for her.
Just a hit to the ego I guess. Night before I thought the neighbors would be calling the cops we were so loud, the next night she falls asleep with me in her hand...
It has happened once before that I can recall. Married 14 years so not often..


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Most guys would kill to have a relationship of 14 years where their wife had sex with them every day. Just saying.

Seems nobody is ever satisfied.


----------



## nogutsnoglory (Jan 17, 2013)

I think tonight I will go for oral on her and start snoring while down there.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Wow really? So you are into tit-for-tat? Sounds healthy.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

I wouldn't worry about it OP. If you and the wife are having sex 5 - 6 times a week, and you can see that she is really into it on most occasions, then be happy with what you have. Always strive to make it better if you can, but also realize that you two must be doing something right if the two of you are still turned on by each other like it sounds like in your posts.


----------



## nogutsnoglory (Jan 17, 2013)

Jellybeans said:


> Wow really? So you are into tit-for-tat? Sounds healthy.


I was just kidding. Sense of humor much?
I did not say I was not satisfied with our sex life as a whole nor that I was not lucky to be married to a giving lover. I asked if I should read anything into what happened.

Go annoy someone else. lie your SO.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Yeowch! 

Well I was just pointing out that you were sounding passive-aggressive and that most men would be happy with sex every day. Because it is the truth.

But alas, good luck!


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

nogutsnoglory said:


> I was just kidding. Sense of humor much?
> I did not say I was not satisfied with our sex life as a whole nor that I was not lucky to be married to a giving lover. I asked if I should read anything into what happened.
> 
> Go annoy someone else. lie your SO.


In Jellybean's defense, there really wasn't any way to tell you were kidding through the written word, and there are guys out there that would do just what you said.

That being said...I wouldn't read anything into it AT ALL. End of the day, tired, relaxed, no other issues, good frequency, no regular rejection...yeah...don't read anything into it.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm with Jellybeans I thought you were serious too. 

There was no LOL or smiley face to tell that you were joking.


----------



## nogutsnoglory (Jan 17, 2013)

Jellybeans said:


> Yeowch!
> 
> Well I was just pointing out that you were sounding passive-aggressive and that most men would be happy with sex every day. Because it is the truth.
> 
> But alas, good luck!


 I did not sound passive aggressive. I asked if I should essentially be concerned. You seem to attack men on these boards and assume they are this way. I am a very giving father, husband, and lover, and asked a question because I thought some level headed woman might give me some insight.

they have and I appreciate it. You, not so much.


----------



## nogutsnoglory (Jan 17, 2013)

samyeagar said:


> In Jellybean's defense, there really wasn't any way to tell you were kidding through the written word, and there are guys out there that would do just what you said.
> 
> That being said...I wouldn't read anything into it AT ALL. End of the day, tired, relaxed, no other issues, good frequency, no regular rejection...yeah...don't read anything into it.


Thanks Sam.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

nogutsnoglory said:


> I did not sound passive aggressive. I asked if I should essentially be concerned. You seem to attack men on these boards and assume they are this way. I am a very giving father, husband, and lover, and asked a question because I thought some level headed woman might give me some insight.
> 
> they have and I appreciate it. You, not so much.


Huh? Who am I attacking? You posted on an open forum asking for opinions/advice. So you are getting it. You sound very angry and I'm not exactly sure why. If it's because your wife didn't have sex with you one day out of 7 in a week, then you may have bigger problems than you think. 

Nonetheless, I am bouncing from this thread as its clear you only want to hear what you like. Good luck!


----------



## MissScarlett (May 22, 2013)

Sounds like she was warm and relaxed and just fell asleep. She was intending to have sex. I'm guessing she will apologize and say she didn't know what happened. I feel very warm and relaxed with my head on my husbands chest and can see how the warmth and sound of your heart and the massage could have all acted on her. 

Sorry it made you feel bad. I'm sure it wont happen again tonight.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

nogutsnoglory said:


> I did not sound passive aggressive. I asked if I should essentially be concerned. You seem to attack men on these boards and assume they are this way. I am a very giving father, husband, and lover, and asked a question because I thought some level headed woman might give me some insight.
> 
> they have and I appreciate it. You, not so much.


The passive agressive remark she made was referring to your statement about going down on your wife and pretending to fall asleep, NOT your original question  

That remark, if it had been serious, was very passive agressive. Since we now know it was said in jest, it's all good


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

It shows that she is in a good place with you mentaly. relaxed and at ease. The frequent sex confirms it...

the woodchuck


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Dont feel bad. I was rubbing one out last night and my hand went to sleep.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MaritimeGuy (Jul 28, 2012)

I don't think you should read anything into it. If she bundled herself up in heavy pajamas, turned away and put space between you before falling asleep you should read something into that.

It really sounds to me like she was very comfortable, perhaps a little tired, and fell asleep.


----------



## JustAnotherMan (Jun 27, 2012)

Really, this bothered you? You have a regular active sex and life. 

Here is MHO. She is comfortable and vulnerable enough with you to lie there relaxing and caressing and she fell asleep. 

She trusts you completely...you're a lucky man


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

JustAnotherMan said:


> Really, this bothered you? You have a regular active sex and life.
> 
> Here is MHO. She is comfortable and vulnerable enough with you to lie there relaxing and caressing and she fell asleep.
> 
> She trusts you completely...you're a lucky man


Yup!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nogutsnoglory (Jan 17, 2013)

Thound said:


> Yup!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks to all. I appreciate it. I guess I let it bother me and should not have. That's why I post. So you all can tell me to grow up a bit. I do appreciate it and hope you all have a nice weekend.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Some great last responses here, I think she was just tired, it happens , the active sex life you keep is a beautiful thing.. and shows she loves getting down with you ! If it bothers you ...mention it tonight, even if it completely slipped her mind it still doesn't mean anything bad at all ! Seriously, if i did this and my husband was hurting... I would want to know...cause I wouldn't want him to feel bad.

Back in the day, he was so quiet on arousing me -he just wasn't a flirter in bed.. I might be laying on my stomach while he was inbetween my legs and I would fall asleep on him, he never really complained about this.. he should have said something though.. This was very rare, but it's happened. Once he got me really fired up, I would never be able to fall asleep, I guess you're wife was not at THAT point in the moment.... given as much sex as you have (daily)... this too, makes sense!


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Sounds like you have a keeper. Cherish her.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm in the "she's so relaxed/comfortable camp". We have gone to bed with great intentions and ended up asleep after some kissing and cuddling, usually then we tend to wake again later in the middle of the night to finish the job. 
I have even fallen asleep after having sex while we were still "connected" IYKWIM.

It's all good, after all these years don't start doubting things.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

